# Paintball CO2



## mr.sandman (Mar 22, 2007)

Does anyone know what other regulator I can buy for my paintball tank other than the Red Sea one and where I can buy it?


----------



## coryp (May 28, 2008)

mr.sandman said:


> Does anyone know what other regulator I can buy for my paintball tank other than the Red Sea one and where I can buy it?


its better to buy a adaptor for a reg to paint ball that way when ur in my pos. and you want a bigger tank you dont have to spend more money agin id go to a welding store and try to get a 2.5lb tank


----------

